# Cheaper sodium Metabisulfite



## tom341 (Jun 16, 2007)

Doe’s anyone know of a place that sells sodium Metabisulfite besides E-Bay? The people on E-Bay charge too much for the small amounts that are sent not to mention the S/H charges. I am buying Urea and sodium nitrate (nitrate of soda) from my local Home and garden shop and it’s a lot cheaper than on E-Bay. I buy nitrate of soda (sodium nitrate) at $4.90 for a 4Lb bag, and Urea for $22.02 for a 40lb bag. The urea (46-0-0) fertilizer is nice and clean. The Nitrate of soda (Sodium nitrate) is a Hi-Yield brand of fertilizer (16-0-0) and it is also very clean, and works very well to make A/R. ..THX.. <*\\\><..TOM :roll: :wink:


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 17, 2007)

Tom,

Here's where I bought mine:

SMB for sale

Some of the other guys mentioned getting it at local winemaking shops.

Steve


----------



## catfish (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi Tom

I buy my SMB at the Chemistry store also. The cost of the SMB is great but the shipping is high, but still a better deal than Ebay.

You may want to try a major feed and fertilizer store on the urea. I buy mine for 9.60 for 50# bag and it is very clean.

You are getting a better deal on the Nitrate of soda than I get, same brand, Hi-yield, I pay 6.40 for 4#. That still ten times better than sodium nitrate on ebay.

Have a good day,

Tom Smith

Catfish


----------



## tom341 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks Steve (LazarSteve) ,and Tom S (Catfish). ..THX..<*\\\><..TOM


----------



## bobrl13 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have read that "Bonide" brand "Stump Out", found at Home Depot is a good source for sodium metabisulfite. Does anyone else have any input on this?


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 23, 2012)

Bob, I'm sure that if you do a search on Bonide &/or Stumpout you will find dozens of testimonies that will state the fact.

You can also try a brewery supply store.

Take care!

Phil


----------



## Lobby (Apr 24, 2012)

I got mine at Defalco's brewing store in Houston. Really cheap, too. And good quality, as evidenced by the decent precipitations I've had.


----------



## Dravin (May 11, 2012)

bobrl13 said:


> I have read that "Bonide" brand "Stump Out", found at Home Depot is a good source for sodium metabisulfite. Does anyone else have any input on this?





I have bought and tested the smb that comes from the stump out. It works, test and smell like smb.


----------

